# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Νέα Ηλεκτρολογική σελίδα

## tantonakis

Οι <ηλεκτρολογικές ενημερώσεις> είναι μια νέασελίδα με εκπαιδευτικά άρθρα καθώς και νέα από τον κόσμο της ηλεκτρολογίας πουαφορούν σπουδαστές, καθηγητές και επαγγελματίες ηλεκτρολόγους  https://www.facebook.com/Ηλεκτρολογικες-Ενημερωσεις-1656226191298976/

----------


## sdsolunac

Και όχι μόνο

----------


## autochan

Καλή επιτυχία στη σελίδα σας.
Όποιο θέμα  ή άρθρο σας έχει σχέση και με το αυτοκίνητο θα το αναδημοσιεύω στο blog μου.

----------

